# first grow in years



## dark_horse_ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello guys i want to start a grow with like 4-6 plants and throw some maybe 2 or 3 aUTos in there as well. Any suggestions on a light set up? and the size space ill need?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to MP dark horse. How many plants total?  Is this your first grow? 
What is your space like? How big? Do you want to do soil? Tell us all that stuff and lots of people here can help you out.  Again, welcome to MP.


----------



## dark_horse_ (Feb 3, 2017)

i have a closet about 3 x 6 but i can get a grow box(?)  i want to do like 8 total including the autos . like maybe start the autos alone then include the regular plants like 3-4 weeks in to veg with them. then take autos out and flower the rest . This would be my 3rd grow havent grown since like 4 years ago smh lol. I knnow the basics need help with the more technical parts. Also i know maybe growing has changed and improved in that time. Ive been out of the loop completely . Cheers


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

Any paticular reason you want to grow autos? Just curious.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2017)

I had a closet about that size that I grew in for 12 years--mine was 6.5 x 3.  I did best with a 1000W HPS.  Over the years I tried some other light combinations--ran 2 600W, but didn't get any better yield, so went back to the single 1000W.  I also ran 2 different brand LEDs in there--actual wattage ran about 300W and 368W.  I didn't have good luck with the LEDs.  I am giving the larger LED another try in a closet that is 40" x 24".  Plants were going pretty good until one of my dogs ate the better part of 4 plants.

I had a separate veg space that was 2' x 4'.  I used a T5 fluorescent tube light to veg in there.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 4, 2017)

With 18 sq feet you are going to have to keep the plants small if you plan to grow 8. In my experience mixing autos and photoperiod plants is a hassle. The autos will certainly out pace your photoperiod plants when they begin flowering. That causes height problems as your canopy becomes uneven. With that size of space a 1000w cool tube would work great.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Kraven (Feb 7, 2017)

My .02 is get photo's not auto's. I have ran both, auto's being a big PIA. Flip your girls at 12-14 inches and shoot for smaller plants. Try to hit 2 zips each.... so 8 plants is a pound.....do you really need that much. It's a bunch to trim and 8 plants is a handful if this is your first go. I would also mono crop, pick a strain and run say 4 to get started, since they are all the same strain they should have pretty close nute needs so that prevents a problem there with having to find the best formula for more than one strain. With four plants you can get plenty of weight, and you only have four problems to worry about at the worst, and maybe none at all. I am not trying to discourage you, just help you put things into a sharper perspective. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 7, 2017)

welcome dark horse. first off, let me ask a question. your avatar picture, is that from the movie Vanishing Point? looks like a Dodge Challanger, could not tell with the small pic though.
lots of great honest help here, i am sure you will enjoy


----------



## dark_horse_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kraven said:


> My .02 is get photo's not auto's. I have ran both, auto's being a big PIA. Flip your girls at 12-14 inches and shoot for smaller plants. Try to hit 2 zips each.... so 8 plants is a pound.....do you really need that much. It's a bunch to trim and 8 plants is a handful if this is your first go. I would also mono crop, pick a strain and run say 4 to get started, since they are all the same strain they should have pretty close nute needs so that prevents a problem there with having to find the best formula for more than one strain. With four plants you can get plenty of weight, and you only have four problems to worry about at the worst, and maybe none at all. I am not trying to discourage you, just help you put things into a sharper perspective. Good luck and green mojo.


  not at all discouraging im on here for you guys inpput and advice thanks My last grow which was a while ago i mixed the autos and photoperiods and they were kind of a pain smh. might cut them out and run like 4- 6 plants


----------



## dark_horse_ (Feb 7, 2017)

yarddog said:


> welcome dark horse. first off, let me ask a question. your avatar picture, is that from the movie Vanishing Point? looks like a Dodge Challanger, could not tell with the small pic though.
> lots of great honest help here, i am sure you will enjoy


yes lol im a huge mopar guy loved that movie ha cheers


----------



## yarddog (Feb 8, 2017)

dark_horse_ said:


> yes lol im a huge mopar guy loved that movie ha cheers


HA!!! i knew it.     mopar huh? had a few, but never a fan. had a 68 charger, 67 barracuda, 66 charger, and a 66 satellite. more of a Camaro/F-body man myself.   
great chase scenes in that movie, ole buddy got a little too tweaked up. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2017)

dark_horse_ said:


> not at all discouraging im on here for you guys inpput and advice thanks My last grow which was a while ago i mixed the autos and photoperiods and they were kind of a pain smh. might cut them out and run like 4- 6 plants



Very good decision my friend.  Autos are a pain in the ***,,especially when mixing. Besides you will get a better harvest for your time rrunning all regular strains.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 8, 2017)

if you run photo you can also clone each plant and keep a cut running if you like that particular plant.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 8, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2017)

I have run both autos and photos. the autos are getting better on yield and potency but still are behind the photos for the simple reason that autos don't veg or flower as long as photos. If you are wanting to get some decent bud sooner, I would suggest that you begin with 3-4 autos and when they get halfway (within 6-8 weeks of harvest depending on their stated grow times) you start your photoperiod plants and keep them in veg for 6-8weeks to allow them to properly mature. Then when you harvest the autos, put the photos in flower thereafter. That allows you to overlap the veg periods so that you don't go as long between harvests in a small grow. However, this requires you to have a separate space for the vegging plants. as you don't want to put them all in the same space. Once you get to the photoperiod plants, you would keep overlapping the veg/flowering so that you don't have to wait through the veg period before putting the plants into flower. Once you get to the overlapping part you would stay with the photo plants rather than switching to autos each time. The autos are just for the initial startup.   I also would go with only 3 photo plants in that space as they often get larger than you expect them to.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 12, 2017)

dark_horse_ said:


> yes lol im a huge mopar guy loved that movie ha cheers


Here ya go fellas, that is if you like rock n roll.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXIK1xCRpY


----------

